# Poudre River Kayak & Canoe



## PRKCJamie (May 26, 2007)

PRKC is still up and running for the 2008 season! The Cache la Poudre is flowing at about a foot and is expected to come up into September. 

We are offering Duckie Trips, Kayak Lessons for all levels (Flat water and Whitewater), and Rentals.

This is a great time of the year to take a Duckie Trip are prices start at $84 a person with all gear included! Nobody on the Poudre offers this package! Also ask about our end of the season discounts and gear sale!!!! Huge Discounts on trips, lessons, and gear!!!

Call us 970-672-1227 or check us out on the web at www.poudreriverkayaks.com


----------

